# LION,SHARKS,EEL AND CUDA



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

IN THE SHADOWS.. HE WAITS


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

gotta love the wobbygongs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Awesome saltwater tank, what kind of sharks are those?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thats awesome


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

lion and eels and cudas o my


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Mr.P said:


> Awesome saltwater tank, what kind of sharks are those?


 Marbled Bamboo Cat Sharks. I think.

What do you feed the sharks?? Cleaned squid?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice pack! Gotta love those preds!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

very nice. I got to start a salt tank


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Mr.P said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome saltwater tank, what kind of sharks are those?
> ...


 Nope, O. maculatus for sure.

that is a 10 foot shark dude.. what the f*ck are you thinking?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i wanna start a fowlr now :/


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

how many times do i have to tell you to stop using my pics and saying there yours








jk that is a sweet predator tank
u have 2 volitans in there .right


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Peacock said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.P said:
> ...


 huh?









Chiloscyllium punctatum get up to about 3.9' at most....what are you saying is 10 ft?? The sharks thePack has or the length cat sharks reach?

Oh he does have a Spotted Wobbegong, but if you look he also has a brownbanded bamboo cat shark...my fault for mislabeling them both as cat sharks.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

How big is your tank?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


 O. maculatus = wobbie, 8-10 foot shark when full grown.

very nice fish.. I didnt know TP sends his fish off to large aquariums when i posted above.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Awsome lion fish...


----------

